# Latest Pics 29G Reef 11/29/2005



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Here is the latest pics of my Mini Reef. The Cleanup Crew is busy and out doing their janitorial duties.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*A few More Same Day*

I am so proud of this little Mini Reef. :grin:


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*3 More...*

These are the last 3 pics from today. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

was that the mandrian fish ?? you dont need lessons - hehe - your picks rock too!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> was that the mandrian fish ?? you dont need lessons - hehe - your picks rock too!


Yep, That's Manny the Mandarinfish. 

Actually, My wife gets the credit for all of todays pics.  :roll:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice setup! What's that thing in the second pic? How big is the tank?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Nice setup! What's that thing in the second pic? How big is the tank?


That is my latest addition.....Added today. A Beautiful and quite large Feather Duster.

The tank is a 29 Gallon.

Thanks. :smile:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Well in that case your feather duster is quite nice looking :-D


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I like your mandarin fish. Just wondering on a scale from 1-10 10 being hardest how hard was it to get him to eat? I like them pretty well what's the smallest tank you would say they need I know some people say like 75g-125g but I know you don't really need that big.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Well in that case your feather duster is quite nice looking :-D


Thank you!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

DUSTIN323 said:


> I like your mandarin fish. Just wondering on a scale from 1-10 10 being hardest how hard was it to get him to eat? I like them pretty well what's the smallest tank you would say they need I know some people say like 75g-125g but I know you don't really need that big.


Thank You. 

I had no problem at all. He was eating Frozen brine shrimp when I got him from my LFS. Always ask the LFS you deal with to feed a fish before you buy it so you can be sure they will eat what they say they will.

I would not be afraid to put one in a smaller tank than my 29G as long as there were no Goby's or Blennies in the same tank. They only get 3-4 inches but can and will fight with Goby's and Blennie's if their territories cross.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

georgeous... i hope my 46 turns out be half as nice. how many/what kind of fish are in this tank?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> georgeous... i hope my 46 turns out be half as nice. how many/what kind of fish are in this tank?


Hi and Thank You.

Currently there are:

(Fish)
1 Maroon Clown
1 Blue Damsel
1 Mandarinfish

(Inverts)
1 Cleaner Shrimp
60 Nassarius Ilyanassa Snails
5 Astrea/Turbo Snails
2 Nerite Tessellata Snails
10 Blue Leg Hermit Crabs
1 Feather Duster

(Coral)
1 Kenya Tree Coral
1 frag zoo polyps

(Anemone)
1 condilactus anemone
1 tiny bubbletip anemone


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Manny rocks!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

That tank looks beautiful!! Your wife did a good job on the pics, too...


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Lydia said:


> That tank looks beautiful!! Your wife did a good job on the pics, too...


Thank you everyone. 

I think I will go look at it for a while. It's relaxing.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

OMG that is so funny, we named our Mandrine the same exact thing when we kept ours lol

Nice pics, everything looks good.


----------

